# engine gets weaker at full throttle; strong at half



## Fruggy (Nov 16, 2014)

I forgot the name of the dial (not the choke level rabbit-turtle). It's the dial where you slowly turn after starting to get full throttle. 

When I turn the throttle half way, it seems like it's at full power, but when I turn it all the way like you're suppose to, the engine gets weaker. The engine does not hunt or surge.

What's up with my Tory-Bilt 168CC? 

sorry if it gets confusing; i don't know the name of the dial and lever .


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds like you might still have partial choke engagement? With THR full open slowly turn the choke lever counter clockwise to see if the performance improves (or clockwise as the case maybe).


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

AverageJoe said:


> Sounds like you might still have partial choke engagement? With THR full open slowly turn the choke lever counter clockwise to see if the performance improves (or clockwise as the case maybe).


 Better send a pic of what you see and trying to explain, make sure to be close enough to see properly.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

It sounds like the choke knob dial, same as mine on my 179cc Troy-Bilt snow blower engine. Sounds like Fruggy might have a partially blocked carb and by running it choke rich it helps.

Whimsey


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

The "Rabbit - Turtle" lever is the THROTTLE and should be the only control you use to increase or decrease the engine speed...The [other] control is the choke, and should be closed for start up , then slowly opened...till fully open..Clockwise an CCW can be misleading until you see which direction is blocking or opening the airway..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

+1 with ^^^ and report on your findings please.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah could be that for sure, partial engagement.. if not check main jet for debris.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the exhaust outlet looking black, the choke can be the issue. If the outlet looks light in color good chance it is running lean, if light don't run it until you clean the carb.


----------

